# ___SOCIOS 11th Annual Car Show___



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Mark your calendars for the 11th Annual SOCIOS Car Show

*Sunday May 26th, 2013*

Same location Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway, Sacramento, CA 9583



















​


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

GOOD TIMES C.C Santa Rosa chapter will be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CC we,are there TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Going to be another good one not to be missed.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

BLVD KINGS will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS will be there


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy
&
lil tigress will be there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Callejero will be there.


----------



## Kliquero63 (Sep 12, 2011)

Klique Santa Rosa will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> HellBoy
> &
> lil tigress will be there


:thumbsup:



RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Callejero will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos socios famillia.a count me in this time ha ha.thats right another big car show to attend going to be a good one,cant miss this one..sssshhhaaawwwwwwww.....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Chingon68 would not be there cause el mufasa me quiere madrear y el Jalisco no me hase el paro.


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


7. UntouchableS Nor Cal and East bay


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES ​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

since we got lots of 2000's and above trucks and suv last year we are making a few more classes to accommodate everyone in this class .


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin: lookin forward to another SOCIOS show..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingon68mex said:


> Chingon68 would not be there cause el mufasa me quiere madrear y el Jalisco no me hase el paro.



quema mucho el sol................


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Childhood dreams Northbay will be there


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't wait. Start the countdown


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO​


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

LIFE'S FINEST Car Club


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY C.C. will be in the house like always.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

64Rag said:


> PREMACY C.C. will be in the house like always.


Wassup Big Budah


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EXOTIC RIDERS
:naughty:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:run: Lets do it!!!!!


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS cc will bw there.....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

always a good show...see everybody there....:wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 10. THEE StylisticS
icS


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

STYLISTICS WELL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS​


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 595975


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE !!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS​


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

back to page 1


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

California Lifestyles will be there for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

chingon68mex said:


> Chingon68 would not be there cause el mufasa me quiere madrear y el Jalisco no me hase el paro.


you cannot stop whats bound to happen.......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES​


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


Add Padrinos cc homes!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


JUST ROLLIN


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN​


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

The roll call is looking good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Sangre Latina will be in the house!!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Four more months. Gonna be there early this year. I made the mistake of showing up last year at around 3:30 and quite a few cars had split the scene already.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA​


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I will see what I can do to make the drive... It falls a few days before my daughters bday


Bejeweled_65 said:


> Mark your calendars for the 11th Annual SOCIOS Car Show
> 
> *Sunday May 26th, 2013*
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS SJ will be in the house!!!! If all goes right,This will be the show i break my car out!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


New Friends cc. will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

OLD ILLUSIONS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS​


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

info call art ph 916 868 1709


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS will be there


 hell yea homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for a bad ass show!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

moreno54 said:


> TTT for a bad ass show!!


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt the for the biggest car club show .........................


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 *New Friends CC. will be there*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS​


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS will be there


Peoples are going to flip out on this day.. yeaaaa budddyy!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


FEDERATION C.C


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Flyers coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: Looks like its gona be ONE BIG SHOW..25 C.C. N plus other rides, Can't wait


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION​


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GOOD TIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 Fifty1Fiftyku$tomz cc-SAC
Fifty1Fiftyku$tomz cc-CEN.CAL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> Fifty1Fiftyku$tomz cc-SAC
> Fifty1Fiftyku$tomz cc-CEN.CAL


:drama::thumbsup::420:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. GOOD TIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILD HOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Big Jess...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo Big Jess...


sup Cholo how you and the Familia been?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

getting close 
you no will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> sup Cholo how you and the Familia been?


Firme my brother..gracias.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


>


NICE FLYER :thumbsup: GREAT SHOW! SEND ME SOME GABE..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Am bump


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Come and luxurious nor cal and show stopperz 2nd annual bay area showdown June 22nd Antioch fairgrounds....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Come and support


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

UniqueS cen cal will be in the casa


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> UniqueS cen cal will be in the casa


you mean at the Consumnes College? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE


ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES​


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Can hoppers enter the highest 3 too lol


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Stacklifehydraulics will be present


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Can hoppers enter the highest 3 too lol


:yes: yes


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. GOODTIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> 3. EVIL THREAT
> ...


29. Limited cc 209 n LA chapters will be there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED​


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

We will be there again this year...good show....:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTTuffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE. YEAH BOY


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN​


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh Yeah the roll call is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

TTT 4 SOCIOS!!!! THIZ 1 GUN B OFF THE CHAIN.....:420: GOIN DOWN IN THE 9-1-6


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm definitely not missing this one. I've always been busy or outta town in the past. Not this year!! Life's Finest C.C will be there!!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll be there shooting coverage for www.underground-scene.com


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

New street hopper busting out comming for that cutty and big body


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> Mark your calendars for the 11th Annual SOCIOS Car Show
> 
> *Sunday May 26th, 2013*
> 
> ...


 NEW FRIENDS CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chewie said:


> We will be there again this year...good show....:wave:


see you there cabron :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> see you there cabron :wave:


:rimshot:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No best of show pedalcar ?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Blue94cady said:


> No best of show pedalcar ?


No but we added a custom Category


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> No best of show pedalcar ?


y tu nieve de q la quieres ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN​


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> y tu nieve de q la quieres ?


De tamarindo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> De tamarindo


con cremita?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> con cremita?


A cabron yo no se cime te gueste ati pero la cremita teladoy yo lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> A cabron yo no se cime te gueste ati pero la cremita teladoy yo lol


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!!:wave:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Born2ryde will be Rollin to this one





EL RAIDER said:


> coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE ROLL CALL
> 1. GOODTIMES
> 2. INDIVIDUALS
> 3. EVIL THREAT
> ...


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE​


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT uffin: :wave: Lisette!  Found my answer..... :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINEROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE​ 34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best of show will be out there at your show going to be a good show!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Its getting close hno:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:whats up big homie.looking good going to be another big show this year.thats right gabe keep on pushing....talk to you soon big homie about a vendor spot y details.looking the big mas firmes carnal....:facepalm:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thee Carnales Unidos will be there to support Socios Car Club!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINEROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE​ 34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there pre reg? I didn't see a registration form, thanks


----------



## Jus Ridin C.C. (Feb 12, 2012)

Jus Ridin will be in the house... We ready to take home another first place!


----------



## Jus Ridin C.C. (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bayrider (Dec 26, 2010)

Islanders cc will be in da house


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

fjc422 said:


> Is there pre reg? I didn't see a registration form, thanks


 No pre reg just day of show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 1. GOODTIMES
> ...


:wow:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fairlane55 (May 6, 2013)

Yeah I'll be there ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[h=2]







[/h]coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS ​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one getting really close. El Raider can you make sure this year Nacho does some work instead of hiding all day. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Can't wait for this one getting really close. El Raider can you make sure this year Nacho does some work instead of hiding all day. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


foo I'm going to be his assistance :roflmao:but we are not hidding together :nono::biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> foo I'm going to be his assistance :roflmao:but we are not hidding together :nono::biggrin:


SOUNDS LIKE (****) TO ME! :facepalm:
LOL:bowrofl:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Both of them need to work
Nacho el Raider


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> SOUNDS LIKE (****) TO ME! :facepalm:
> LOL:bowrofl:


I agree ^^^


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I agree ^^^


:yessad:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I agree ^^^


Mass putos


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=646194&stc=1&d=1368549140


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: that's why I said not together for all u homos out there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS ​


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> :roflmao: that's why I said not together for all u homos out there


lol:drama:


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

exotic rider said:


> lol:drama:


 SUP EXOTIC RIDER.....:420: TTT 4 SOCIOS CAR SHOW...GOIN DOWN NEXT WEEK :run:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS ​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fresno Classics Car Club will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS 
38. LETHAL LOWS
39. FRESNO CLASSICS​


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

this is always a good show. best show in Sac in my opinion


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting Car Club Plaques and Lowrider parts *are definitely going to be there see all you guy's there next weekend.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

86 Limited said:


> this is always a good show. best show in Sac in my opinion


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Stacklife hydraulics will be sitting in the shade


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Stacklife hydraulics will be sitting in the shade


X72:420:


----------



## 39Master (Jun 9, 2011)

Compadres bomb club will be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

1 more weekhno:


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

Damm, going to b nice show!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

EL SOCIO said:


> 1 more weekhno:


 Why the hell are you nervous for JEFE there's no reason to be nervous for
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=647918&stc=1&d=1368943474


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SocioS-02 said:


> Why the hell are you nervous for JEFE there's no reason to be nervous for
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=647918&stc=1&d=1368943474


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

It is going to be a nice weather in sac town :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS 
38. LETHAL LOWS
39. FRESNO CLASSICS
40. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Street hop 28" lockup one rear mod only 
$25 entry fee
$200. First place 
2 entry's make the class
Questions? 510 586-3546.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS 
38. LETHAL LOWS
39. FRESNO CLASSICS
40. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

stop by the Barrio Girls booth and take a pic with Jynx mamacitaaaa:biggrin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Socios 11th annual 2013 raffle bike its a 26" cruiser painted by Henry from Henry's custom paint out of stockton......... See ya sunday...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Where you guys going to be selling tickets for the raffle?


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Look for gabe will be walking around selling them


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

* ill be shooting over there on Sunday May 26 2013 I'll be takin pictures and Filming the rides....got a question what type of a condition can a ride be to enter the car show?

For those don't know what i do, Click on the links below.....See all of you soon..:thumbsup: "Jimmy"*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*I'll be going on a road trip this upcoming weekend Starting Friday in Modesto,Ca Wicked Fridayz @ Sonicz Hosted by Wicked Ridaz Nor-Cal C.C. / Saturday Concord,Ca - Padrinos Califas C.C. Presents YV Sports Benefit Car Show / Sunday Sacramen...to,Ca - Socios C.C. 11th Annual Car Show..So ill be taking my 73 Monte Carlo Muscle Car which the body is not in good condition but the engine area is clean..ill will not be takin my 75 Lowrider cause am on a budget/low on money....:thumbsup:
-Jimmy-







*_​


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

CHASE 64
IMPALAS STOCKTON will be there!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Going to be another great show this weekend


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, COME BY OUR BOOTH AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW PRODUCT.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Where you guys going to be selling tickets for the raffle?


 We will be selling Raffle Tickets at our booth which will be right next to the main DJ.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, COME BY OUR BOOTH AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW PRODUCT.[/QUOT
> PUMP HEAD SEALS


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION will be there. Fo sho!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS 
38. LETHAL LOWS
39. FRESNO CLASSICS
40. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP 
41.DEVOTION
42.FEARLESS
43. SWIFT​


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

What's the payout on the double class and what if three don't show ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Street class
Everything else class


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LATIN STYLE CC


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*LATIN STYLE CC*


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


 44 TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOMIE!!! GOT TO BE OUT HERE AT ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOWS IN SACRA!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!SOCIOS 11TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE 
7. UNTOUCHABLES 
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. INDIVIDUALS 
24. NEW FRIENDS 
25. OLD ILLUSIONS
26. FEDERATION
27. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
28. FAMILY FIRST 
29. UNIQUES 
30. LIMITED 
31. ROLLERZ ONLY 
32. JUST ROLLIN 
33. BORN 2 RYDE
34. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
35. CARNALES UNIDOS
36. JUS RIDIN
37. ISLANDERS 
38. LETHAL LOWS
39. FRESNO CLASSICS
40. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP 
41.DEVOTION
42.FEARLESS
43. SWIFT
44. TORRES EMPIRE
45. LATIN STYLE
46. SIDEWAYS
47. NOKTURNAL
48. VIP​


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Please do not bring any alcohol, beers or any kind of drugs to this event there will be Police Officers on site giving tickets if these rules are not followed. Also no BBQ pits of any kind . See all of you on Sunday drive Safe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

So like I said before what's with the payouts u having any, you advertised a hop ? 3 make a class just wondering if three don't make it


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder who's taking most members


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

SOLANOS FINEST CHECKING IN :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Asking for answers ?Is this on the up n up you still having a hop ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Asking for answers ?Is this on the up n up you still having a hop ?


 Sorry for the late response its $ 100 per class regardless of how many cars show up but all hopper registration also goes in the pot .  Plus the awards


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

A few were listed twice. 

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE
7. UNTOUCHABLES
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. NEW FRIENDS
24. OLD ILLUSIONS
25. FEDERATION
26. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
27. FAMILY FIRST
28. UNIQUES
29. LIMITED
30. BORN 2 RYDE
31. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
32. CARNALES UNIDOS
33. JUS RIDIN
34. ISLANDERS
35. LETHAL LOWS
36. FRESNO CLASSICS
37. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP
38. DEVOTION
39. FEARLESS
40. SWIFT
41. TORRES EMPIRE
42. LATIN STYLE
43. SIDEWAYS
44. NOKTURNAL
45. VIP



EL RAIDER said:


> coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sloejoe87 said:


> A few were listed twice.
> 
> coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> ...




es q andava borracho


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE
7. UNTOUCHABLES
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. NEW FRIENDS
24. OLD ILLUSIONS
25. FEDERATION
26. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
27. FAMILY FIRST
28. UNIQUES
29. LIMITED
30. BORN 2 RYDE
31. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
32. CARNALES UNIDOS
33. JUS RIDIN
34. ISLANDERS
35. LETHAL LOWS
36. FRESNO CLASSICS
37. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP
38. DEVOTION
39. FEARLESS
40. SWIFT
41. TORRES EMPIRE
42. LATIN STYLE
43. SIDEWAYS
44. NOKTURNAL
45. VIP
46. SOLANOS FINEST


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

can`t wait for this show. Its always a good one.


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## norcal kg (Feb 23, 2013)

*nor cal ridahz*

nor cal ridahz will be out there:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Chrome shocks
Chrome coils
Y bones
Just to name a few

Socios Car Show specials @ the low life hydraulics booth


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
IMPALAS MAGAZINE 

ROLL CALL
1. GOODTIMES
2. INDIVIDUALS
3. EVIL THREAT
4. BLVD KINGS
5. LUXURIOUS
6. KLIQUE
7. UNTOUCHABLES
8. DESTINATION
9. LO*LYSTICS
10. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
11. USO
12. LIFE'S FINEST
13. PREMACY
14. IMPERIALS
15. ROLLERZ ONLY
16. THEE STYLISTICS
17. STYLISTICS
18. CHEVITOS
19. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
20. PADRINOS
21. JUST ROLLIN
22. SANGRE LATINA
23. NEW FRIENDS
24. OLD ILLUSIONS
25. FEDERATION
26. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ
27. FAMILY FIRST
28. UNIQUES
29. LIMITED
30. BORN 2 RYDE
31. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
32. CARNALES UNIDOS
33. JUS RIDIN
34. ISLANDERS
35. LETHAL LOWS
36. FRESNO CLASSICS
37. IMPALAS- MODESTO CHP
38. DEVOTION
39. FEARLESS
40. SWIFT
41. TORRES EMPIRE
42. LATIN STYLE
43. SIDEWAYS
44. NOKTURNAL
45. VIP
46. SOLANOS FINEST 
47. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
48. SIDEWAYS​


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Tengo una pregunta, can you or Gabe give me a call por favor?? 209-481-3759...Gracias, Robert


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

uso4vida said:


> Tengo una pregunta, can you or Gabe give me a call por favor?? 209-481-3759...Gracias, Robert


 Here we go were not saving no spots


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Stop by the Hop Shop Booth for some Killer Show Deals


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

H0PSH0P said:


> Stop by the Hop Shop Booth for some Killer Show Deals


 Yeah that's what I'm talking about


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

If you guys need a spot saved look for rick he will hook you up


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Selling GM Bomb & Impals Acessories On The Grass Hill


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders cc en la casa


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WE WILL BE EXCEPTING PRE-REG FOR OUR STREETLOW MAGAZINE Car Show June 2nd 2013 in San Jose, Ca. at Evergreen Valley College AT OUR BOOTH TOMORROW AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW $30 AND WE WILL HAVE SATURDAY MOVE IN AFTER 12PM


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

*JUST HOURS AWAY...*


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Low Creations will be in the house!


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST, BADDEST LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN THE SACRAMENTO VALLEY AREA!!!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Wake wake time for the show


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

On our way!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I had fun, big thanks socios.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Evil threat cc had a good time like always thanks socios


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Great show! Here are some pics. More pictures can be found at www.LowriderFamily.com and www.facebook.com/lowriderevents


----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

BOTH MY DAUGHTER (DAEJAH) & I HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW. MET UP WITH ALOT OF GOOD JENTE. SEEN ALOT OF CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN. ENJOYED THE WHOLE DAY TO THE FULLEST. SHOTS OUT TO SOCIOS CAR CLUB.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ANOTHER FIRME SHOW CONGRATS TO THE SOCIOS FAMILIA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Gracias Socios for the Awards had a good time see you guys next year:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Post for those that didnt make it


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sangre Latina said:


> Gracias Socios for the Awards had a good time see you guys next year:


Ttt. Had a good time.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Great show just like every year. Just wanted to thank 
The Socios family for a great time. Much love Premacy Car Club.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

GOODTIMES SANTA ROSA CHAPTER HAD A GOOD TIME , THANKS SOCIOS FOR THE HOSPITALITY


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>


NICE PICS HOMIE FAMILY FIRST IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS THANKS SOCIOS CC FOR A GOOD GET DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SOME ROLL IN PICS FAMILY FIRST


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> NICE PICS HOMIE FAMILY FIRST IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO .. FAMILY FIRST LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS .. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

DONT LOOK AT ME LITTLE PUPPET


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> THANKS BRO .. FAMILY FIRST LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS .. :thumbsup:


THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WITH HIS BIKE WIN FAMILY FIRST


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shity cell phone pics.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

It was a good show


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank u for a great show SOCIOS.. the LO*LYSTICS had a great time! once again


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:


GREAT WHITE said:


>


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad ass.


*FRANCISCO* said:


>


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

THANKS FOR THIS PICS BRO


GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


>


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Good pics.. A lot of nice cars..


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are my pics. http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157633739820779/


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS KEEP THEM COMING.*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank you to Socios from GoodFellas for putting on a great show and giving us the opportunity to honor Joe (eastbay68).. The whole family had a great time. Cant wait to do it again next year..


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

*********************







**********************
Thanks Socios and every one that stoped by the booth !!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Anybody have the info on the lady that made the custom tank tops for women with the rhinestones?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

More photos @ 
www.facebook.com/NORCALmas
www.facebook.com/NORCALinc



























































































Masburg


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JUST SOME OF THE FAMILY'S WIN'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some pics i took from the SOCIOS CC 11th Annual Car SHow..enjoy!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-23.html#post16681769


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

Great show, much props to SOCIOS for another big show


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Great show!!! Wonderful cars and good folks out there. BUT.........the lady wearing the fishnet suit with the thong and "pasties" attached to the leash.......was a bit much for a family type show like this. Don't get me wrong, it was a nice sight but not really appropriate for this type of show. Just saying..........


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The_Golden_One said:


> Great show!!! Wonderful cars and good folks out there. BUT.........the lady wearing the fishnet suit with the thong and "pasties" attached to the leash.......was a bit much for a family type show like this. Don't get me wrong, it was a nice sight but not really appropriate for this type of show. Just saying..........


pics of said woman


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> pics of said woman


I seen that


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GRAPEVINE said:


> I seen that


i seen some models but I don't think I seen that one:naughty:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> i seen some models but I don't think I seen that one:naughty:


:naughty:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice pics!:thumbsup:





The_Golden_One said:


> Great show!!! Wonderful cars and good folks out there. BUT.........the lady wearing the fishnet suit with the thong and "pasties" attached to the leash.......was a bit much for a family type show like this. Don't get me wrong, it was a nice sight but not really appropriate for this type of show. Just saying..........


LOL U MEAN THE ONE BEING LEAD AROUND ON A LEASH, we seen it and I know there is a pic of that somewhere, that was a badd dude right there.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ARE FACEBOOK EVENT LINK FOR ARE SHOW MAKE SURE TO PASS IT ON AND INVITE ALL YOUR FRIENDS 

https://www.facebook.com/events/376230319149551/


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

topdown59 said:


> LOL U MEAN THE ONE BEING LEAD AROUND ON A LEASH, we seen it and I know there is a pic of that somewhere, that was a badd dude right there.


Wtf I totally missed that I would've been laughing


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL U MEAN THE ONE BEING LEAD AROUND ON A LEASH, we seen it and I know there is a pic of that somewhere, that was a badd dude right there.


^^^^^^ Pic


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

LOL! Yep, that's the one. That's that new type of game, right there!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

topdown59 said:


> LOL U MEAN THE ONE BEING LEAD AROUND ON A LEASH, we seen it and I know there is a pic of that somewhere, that was a badd dude right there.


LOL! Yep, that's the one. That's that new type of game, right there!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


Congrats again, thanks for posting up one of my prints


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Wtf I totally missed that I would've been laughing


It was crazy! Full fishnet body suit, thong, and pasties covering her nipples.............and on a leash! And had this big ass hat on!!


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

There you go pimp!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Here we go for next weekend:thumbsup:


















*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS SOCIOS..








I HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS.:worship:
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR..:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Anymore pics


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Q-DOG said:


> View attachment 651387
> There you go pimp!


Wtf


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Q-DOG said:


> View attachment 651387
> There you go pimp!


:roflmao:that's some funny shit


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

[h=5]I would like to thank everyone that came out to our 11th Annual Car Show. I seen a lot of smiles in peoples faces that day and that felt very rewarding. Some of you may not know this but one of our friends/ Judges Rick V. was murdered a couple of weeks ago and I didnt get on the Mic for a moment of silence. My apologies. We have lost a great friend this year along with Joe Chavez from Good Fellas. Our Condolence goes out to their families. This year I felt the show ran a lil smoother than in the past and yes I know there's plenty of room for improvement but we do our best to make the show run as smoothly as possible. Thanks to all the Socios Car Club Members for all your hard work. [/h]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

EL SOCIO said:


> [h=5]I would like to thank everyone that came out to our 11th Annual Car Show. I seen a lot of smiles in peoples faces that day and that felt very rewarding. Some of you may not know this but one of our friends/ Judges Rick V. was murdered a couple of weeks ago and I didnt get on the Mic for a moment of silence. My apologies. We have lost a great friend this year along with Joe Chavez from Good Fellas. Our Condolence goes out to their families. This year I felt the show ran a lil smoother than in the past and yes I know there's plenty of room for improvement but we do our best to make the show run as smoothly as possible. Thanks to all the Socios Car Club Members for all your hard work. [/h]


Well said, show was great cant wait till text year
Much love to Socios.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Well said, show was great cant wait till text year
> Much love to Socios.


X72:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to thank all the car clubs, solo riders, vendor's, sponsors,the public, Streetlow Mag, Lowrider Mag, Impalas Mag, Barrio Girls for coming out to support the show. Hope everyone had a great time and if you have any suggestions on how can we make the show better please lmk. Aslo congrats to all the winners, to Impalas cc for most members and Duke's for winning the tug of war and $200 cash. congrats to all the raffle winners taken new rims, tires, custom bike painted by Henry's customs and a lot more prizes. Hope everyone made it home safe and see all on our 12th Annual show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I had fun, big thanks socios.





Mr.Chop Top said:


> Evil threat cc had a good time like always thanks socios





Gatornation said:


> BOTH MY DAUGHTER (DAEJAH) & I HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW. MET UP WITH ALOT OF GOOD JENTE. SEEN ALOT OF CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN. ENJOYED THE WHOLE DAY TO THE FULLEST. SHOTS OUT TO SOCIOS CAR CLUB.





VALLES 65 DROP said:


> ANOTHER FIRME SHOW CONGRATS TO THE SOCIOS FAMILIA





Sangre Latina said:


> Gracias Socios for the Awards had a good time see you guys next year:





64Rag said:


> Great show just like every year. Just wanted to thank
> The Socios family for a great time. Much love Premacy Car Club.





GRAPEVINE said:


> GOODTIMES SANTA ROSA CHAPTER HAD A GOOD TIME , THANKS SOCIOS FOR THE HOSPITALITY





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS THANKS SOCIOS CC FOR A GOOD GET DOWN :thumbsup:
> View attachment 650869





BIGTITO64 said:


> It was a good show





A TODA MADRE said:


> Thank u for a great show SOCIOS.. the LO*LYSTICS had a great time! once again





SERIOUS said:


> Thank you to Socios from GoodFellas for putting on a great show and giving us the opportunity to honor Joe (eastbay68).. The whole family had a great time. Cant wait to do it again next year..





H0PSH0P said:


> *********************
> 
> 
> 
> ...





singlegate said:


> Great show, much props to SOCIOS for another big show





The_Golden_One said:


> Great show!!! Wonderful cars and good folks out there. BUT.........the lady wearing the fishnet suit with the thong and "pasties" attached to the leash.......was a bit much for a family type show like this. Don't get me wrong, it was a nice sight but not really appropriate for this type of show. Just saying..........


 agreed sorry about that 


thank you all for your support because without you all there's no show thx.


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgus408 (May 1, 2012)

Any more pixs?
Bad ass show!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> agreed sorry about that
> 
> [/U]
> thank you all for your support because without you all there's no show thx.


:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WITH HIS BIKE WIN FAMILY FIRST
> View attachment 650875


 PRICELESS............


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WITH HIS BIKE WIN FAMILY FIRST
> View attachment 650875


RIGHT CLICK SAVE...............


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup: @ 9:26


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> THANKS SOCIOS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you homie and congrats


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> good seeing you homie and congrats


THANKS BRO. I WAS SITTING WITH THE HOMIES & THEY CALLED MY NUMBER. THAT WAS COOL THANKS AGAIN..
ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. :worship:


----------



## BIG FRANK 5150 (May 29, 2013)

exotic rider said:


> THANKS BRO. I WAS SITTING WITH THE HOMIES & THEY CALLED MY NUMBER. THAT WAS COOL THANKS AGAIN..
> ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. :worship:


 THATS WHAT'S UP HOMIE....


----------



## BIG FRANK 5150 (May 29, 2013)

exotic rider said:


> THANKS SOCIOS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


 what it do big frank..


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

i want to thank socios c.c 4 a badass show this year we had a lot of problems and setbacks to get our rides out there they showed us alot of love let us in late so we could debut our sac chapter 3 out of 5 of our lolo's placed 2nd in our classes and we had a blast this is my favorite show year after year 1 luv to SOCIOS for letting us get our shine on.....:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

So who got beat up . Was it car club members or just some randoms. I saw alot of camara phones post video.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> i want to thank socios c.c 4 a badass show this year we had a lot of problems and setbacks to get our rides out there they showed us alot of love let us in late so we could debut our sac chapter 3 out of 5 of our lolo's placed 2nd in our classes and we had a blast this is my favorite show year after year 1 luv to SOCIOS for letting us get our shine on.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was just some random punks trying to prove them selves .......


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> it was just some random punks trying to prove them selves .......


im glad it wasent anyone from any club cuz they got worked


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigg ups to ElRaider for steping up and stoping it . Cuz popo was no were near.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WITH HIS BIKE WIN FAMILY FIRST
> View attachment 650875


Congrats on the win clean bike


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

watsonville Riders had a good time .


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

This model is by far the hottes model ive seen at a car show .


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

watson rider said:


> View attachment 652219
> 
> This model is by far the hottes model ive seen at a car show .


anymore pics of her??


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Q-DOG said:


> There you go pimp![/QUOTE
> =============================
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics i took from the SOCIOS CC 11th Annual Car SHow..enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-23.html#post16681769


pics looking bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Marvin "" Ancheta Workshop "" bad ass pic of FAMILY FIRST at the show


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

.
Thanks Homie pics look good like always :thumbsup:


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 652264
> View attachment 652265
> 
> .
> Thanks Homie pics look good like always :thumbsup:


*
All very clean cars. *


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Any pIcs or footage of the hop


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Any pIcs or footage of the hop


*I SECOND THAT*


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Any pIcs or footage of the hop


Here's a few videos:


----------



## Vatolocos (Aug 15, 2012)

watson rider said:


> So who got beat up . Was it car club members or just some randoms. I saw alot of camara phones post video.


So if you're not in a car club you're just a "random"?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

sloejoe87 said:


> View attachment 652355
> View attachment 652356
> View attachment 652357
> View attachment 652358
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MOFOA said:


> *
> All very clean cars. *


Thanks Homie


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 651115





[SIZE=4 said:


> [/SIZE][email protected];16682868]Congrats again, thanks for posting up one of my prints


[email protected] right on Mas appreciate the photo you printed from the photoshoot :thumbsup: THEINCFORUM.COM


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice car and pic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> THANKS BRO. I WAS SITTING WITH THE HOMIES & THEY CALLED MY NUMBER. THAT WAS COOL THANKS AGAIN..
> ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. :worship:


:thumbsup:



LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> i want to thank socios c.c 4 a badass show this year we had a lot of problems and setbacks to get our rides out there they showed us alot of love let us in late so we could debut our sac chapter 3 out of 5 of our lolo's placed 2nd in our classes and we had a blast this is my favorite show year after year 1 luv to SOCIOS for letting us get our shine on.....:thumbsup:


just don't do it again hehehehe congrats 



watson rider said:


> Bigg ups to ElRaider for steping up and stoping it . Cuz popo was no were near.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

BIG FRANK 5150 said:


> :werd:


 CONGRATS CARL...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like it was a good show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congratulation! Your show made our website! Featuring pic's from Ancheta Workshop! :thumbsup:

Link for story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_Link for pic's:
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Manuel said:


> CONGRATS CARL...


THANKS MANNY BOY.... :thumbsup:
:roflmao:


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------

